# Wieder zurück von ne Ostsee



## saeboe (10. November 2003)

Wieder zurück von der Ostsee!! Das waren 8 Tage non Stop angeln.Reichlich Dorsche und auch ein paar Mefos waren dabei. 
Der erste Tag war jedoch einer der Besten Tage. Samstag in Weißenhaus fischten wir mit 4 Leutchen. Insgesamt ca. 30 Dorsche, 3 bunte Mefos und ich fing meine erste MiniSteelhaed.

Am Sonntag nächster Versuch auch wieder in Weißenhaus.
Das Ergebnis gegen Abend konnte ich noch zwei Dorsche überlisten. 

Am Montag dann DD angetestet. Bis auf ein paar maßige Dorsche 
nichts aufregendes. 
Und wenn ich die Tage jetzt nicht durcheinander bekommen habe
waren wir am Di in Dahme. 
Mein Kumpel Thorsten und ich schauten über den Deich!
Kein Schw... am Wasser :z 
Super, eine schöne Welle, leicht trübes Wasser und eine Strömung die meiner Rute schon richtig zulegte, ohne daß ich Fisch an der Angel hatte. 
Schnell noch einen heißen Tee und ab ins Wasser. Ca. 1 Std. geangelt und Thorsten erwischte einen schönen Dorsch. 

Dann erst mal Pause. Tee, rauchen und was Essen. Schnell wieder ins Wasser...Thorsten wieder mit einem schönen Dorsch.
Endlich  bekam ich meinen ersten Biß   
Rute Krumm, dazu die Strömung aber ich vermißte die typischen Kopfschläge! Erste Flucht ca. 30 Meter Schnur runter...
Geil dachte ich bis sich der Fisch ausklingte :c 
Was der Tag noch brachte erzähle ich euch wenn die Bilders fertig
sind. Habe leider keine Digicam.


----------



## Andreas Michael (11. November 2003)

na das ist doch schon mal ein guter anfang aber jetzt schnell weiter tippseln bilder können ja auch später folgen


----------



## arno (11. November 2003)

toll ich will auch mal zur see und angeln!!!


----------



## Dorschdiggler (11. November 2003)

super geschrieben Kai....sehr schöner Bericht.... schade, dass es mit dem grossen Silber nicht geklappt hat  
Dann eben beim nächsten Mal


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (11. November 2003)

Klasse Bericht. #6


----------



## Ace (11. November 2003)

fein...jetzt aber weiterschreiben...schnell


----------



## saeboe (11. November 2003)

*wieder zurück von ne Ostsee Teil II*

So nun ist es soweit die Bilders sind fertig!!!
In Dahme kurz nachdem ich das erste silber verloren habe, kam der nächste Biß, Anhieb, kurze Gegenwehr und dann ging die Post ab..:z 
Jetzt bloß die Ruhe bewahren, Knarre lösen und immer langsam.
Das schönste Gefühl ist ja wenn man Sie über den Kescher
gleiten läßt  :q :q :q :q

Blitzeblank und gut im Futter. 
Kurz nachdem ich meine verarztet habe, bekam mein Kollege Torsten noch einen Knallerbiß.. 
Aber leider konnte er den Fisch nicht verwandeln, kurz vor der Landung flog Ihm sein Hansen Flash entgegen. Da hängt der Dussel  sooon verrotteten Drilling an Blinker, und einer der Haken bricht ab... Man Man Man ,,,,,, :c :c :c 

Was für ein Tag!!!
Mitten in einem Trupp dicker, runder und silberner Fische!!!!
Die anderen Tage brachten noch viele schöne Dorsche.
Schade daß ich keinen Urlaub mehr habe......


----------



## Ace (11. November 2003)

G E I L#6
und ich hab momentan so viel Maloche...Grrrrrr

Glückwunsch du Mefoheld:m


----------



## Dorschdiggler (11. November 2003)

...Kai...spinnst Du :c :c :c 
Ich war gerade dabei mich wieder runterzufahren :c :c 
Morgen Mittag is Feierabend...und dann ab an die Küste :q 
Geile Aussichten.... Ostsee ich komme


----------



## saeboe (11. November 2003)

*Noch ein paar Bilders*

Hier noch ein par lecker Weißenhaus Dorsche...:z


----------



## McGyver (11. November 2003)

Super Fisch.Einfach ein Traum.

Hoffentlich komme ich auch bald wieder los.

Glückwunsch


----------



## Dorschdiggler (11. November 2003)

> Hier noch ein par lecker Weißenhaus Dorsche


 ...und jetzt auch noch meinen "Opferstein" auf einem Photo....... Ja...morgen ab 15:00 Uhr an der Küste..das habt Ihr nun davon


----------



## saeboe (11. November 2003)

@ Vossi
Ich habe am Do und Freitag meine freien Tage 
Was meinst Du mache ich da wohl:q 
Angeln,angeln,angeln:z :z :z :z


----------



## Dorschdiggler (11. November 2003)

> Ich habe am Do und Freitag meine freien Tage


 ...wie jetzt...... Urlaub und nu schon wieder frei...was ist denn das für ein Arbeitgeber ?? Da muss man ja mal einschreiten :q ..aber nicht das Du nochmal so'n Teil anbaggerst   Super Fisch...ich freu mich für Dich....es geht doch was an unseren Küsten....


----------



## marschel (11. November 2003)

@dorschdiggler

...du morgen in WH ??????

na da bauen wir doch den Opferaltar für dich auf......


----------



## Dorschdiggler (11. November 2003)

> ...du morgen in WH ??????


 :q ...sicherlich nicht da :q :q ...es gibt auch noch was Anderes...ausser WH... ist zwar bequem und auch von mir gerne mal angefahren, aber immer...neee....


----------



## marschel (11. November 2003)

hast ja recht, unsere ostsee-küste ist soooooooooooooooooooooooooooo groß, hab leider kein bild zur hand....haha...aber wir wissen ja wo wir noch hinfahren können


----------



## Dorschdiggler (11. November 2003)

.......Du sagst es.....also... wenn es denn morgen was mit dem Fisch wird, dann sage ich natürlich Bescheid :q 
Hauptsache mal wieder die Fliege schwingen......überhaupt-.....Fliege...wird Zeit, dass ich die Fliege mache...morgen ist wieder früh Tag


----------



## marioschreiber (11. November 2003)

Knie nieder und empfange den Ritterschlag.....
PETRI HEIL !!!


----------



## Dorschdiggler (11. November 2003)

#6 ....geil Mario... :q


----------



## marschel (11. November 2003)

mario...du querulant......

aber mein schwert kriegste, hier haste....eung, schepper, schnipp...och da ist der kopf ab...wieder einer weniger...mehr für uns


----------



## saeboe (12. November 2003)

@ mario 
geil gemacht:q 
wenn ich einen solchen Fisch einmal mit der Fliege drillen darf, knie ich mich auch gerne nochmal nieder....:q 
Vielleicht können wir ja mal gemeinsam mit der Fliege los, Du kennst Dich da ja aus. Brauche dringend noch ein paar Tips um das Teil auf weite zu bekommen.


----------



## marioschreiber (12. November 2003)

:m


----------



## saeboe (12. November 2003)

@ mario 
sieht immer alles so leicht aus, aber mal ist zuviel Schnur draußen, mal zu wenig und dann ist da noch die Sache mit den Knoten in der Schnur. Manchmal könnte ich den ganzen Kram hinterher werfen....


----------



## Fischbox (12. November 2003)

Donnerlüttchen Ritter Saeboe, da hat der werte Herr ja echt 'ne wunderschöne Mefo überlisten können .#r #6 Sieht Klasse aus!!

Auch die Dorsche in WH scheinen von beachtlicher Größe zu sein. Wie spät am Abend habt Ihr die denn überlisten können. In letzter Zeit (zumindest wenn ich oder Theactor dort waren) war bis 20 Uhr absoluter Totentanz angesagt#c . Oder wart Ihr mit dem Belly unterwegs?!
Wollte diese Woche eigentlich auch noch los, aber mein bestelltes BB wird wahrscheinlich nicht mehr zeitig genug ins Haus flattern:c :c !!

Weiterhin jede Menge Petri Heil!#6


----------



## Babydorsch (12. November 2003)

Toller Bericht und noch bessere Fische.Herzlichen Glückstrumpf:m


----------



## Truttafriend (12. November 2003)

Einfach nur geil!!!

Knallertrutte#r


----------



## saeboe (12. November 2003)

@ fischbox!
Die Dorsche in WH haben wir alle am Tage vom Ufer aus gefangen. Einen Tag später sind wir wieder an der gleichen Stelle gewesen und hatten nichts. Den ganzen TAg nich einmal einen Zupfer. Das liebe ich so an dieser Angelei...


----------



## theactor (12. November 2003)

Hi,

@saboe: GranatenHammerartig! Gratuliere! Die MeFo (und das Ritterbild ) ist jawohl eín absoluter Traumfisch !

Das mit den mal-ja-mal-nein-Fischen ist schon komisch... ich habe leider gleich zweimal BißflautenTage erlebt (und das jeweils ab 13h...)

Aber irgendwann wird es wieder ordentlich rappeln...

thefreutsichüberdietollenfängetor #h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (12. November 2003)

> Aber irgendwann wird es wieder ordentlich rappeln...


 .. ganz sicher Sönke.... welche "Gummiente" ist denn demnächste die Deine ;+ :q :q :q


----------



## theactor (13. November 2003)

HI,

@Dorschdiggler: sssst ssst! Lass das! AUS! PFUI! Ich werde schön an Land bleiben! Jawohl (*nervöses Gesichtszucken*).
Ich habe ausserdem gar kein Platz für eine Gummiente und ich höre immer nur von platzenden Nähten und überhaupt...
(ariargh...)

Greetz,
theichbleibanlandichbleibanlandichbleibanlandtor #h


----------



## Ace (13. November 2003)

:q Also wenn du diesen Herbst/Winter noch durchhälst bis du gut Söhnke:q

Wetten spätestens im Frühjahr bist du fällig
Ich kenn da wat von...hat bei mir ähnlich angefangen.


----------



## marschel (13. November 2003)

.....ich, der, der die BBs schon mal aufbläst....


----------



## Fischbox (13. November 2003)

> Also wenn du diesen Herbst/Winter noch durchhälst bis du gut Söhnke



Ich glaube der will das gar nicht wirklich schaffen. Dafür ist auch er viel zu "küstenverrückt".


----------



## Dorschdiggler (13. November 2003)

:q ...denk dran Sönke, wenn der Sagovorrat aufgebraucht ist, dann steht morgens auf einmal ein Belly im Wohnzimmer und Du weisst gar nicht woher das kommt :q  Ich kann doch schon spüren, wie diese Seite Deines Wesens so langsam mächtiger wird..... :q :q


----------



## theactor (14. November 2003)

Hi,

@Ace: Ich glaube das könnte ich schaffen   Wenn ich sehe wie meine Füße schon an Land einfrosten.. Gibts Belly mit 302,4PS-Motor? Damit ich wieder an Land komme wenn ich steifgefroren  bin..
ARGH...Habe ich "KOMME" geschrieben... ich meinte KÄME (*sichselberinsGesichthau*) *K*Ä*M*E*...  

@Fischbox: Dohooch! Ich will.. ich bin halt nicht so *weich* wie Du...mit der Mefo in der Hand verkünden: "Ich will kein BB" und 2,4 Sekunden später lese ich im Board: "Kauf mir eins". 
Ich bin da TOTAL konsequent...
Wie teuer is'n sowas    ?
Küstenverrückt? Ich doch nicht! (oder wie heisst das,  wenn das Rauschen des Meeres einen den ganzen Tag lang begleitet und man in der Mönkebergstraße mit dem Watstock durch die Geschäfte schlurft !?...)

@Dorschdiggler. ..*das* klingt natürlich gut! Also, ich gebe Dir meinen Schlüssel und wenn mein Sago sich leert sage ich Dir Bescheid.. dann kannst Du mir gern eins in Wohnzimmer stellen.  
Ich glaub'...Mittwoch isses soweit  

Greetz,
theverwirrttor #h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (14. November 2003)

> Wenn ich sehe wie meine Füße schon an Land einfrosten


 ...gibt es im Belly nicht :q 
Und das mit dem Schlüssel....nanana.....nacher kommt hier noch einer vonner BFF vorbei und sagt, dass wir uns unsittlich unterhalten...nee lass ma..... 
Aber wie wäre es denn, wennich Dich mal probereiten lasse auf meinem Belly natürlich .... das hätte doch was - oder ???


----------



## theactor (14. November 2003)

HI,

@Dorschdiggler: ..wieso ;+ BFF.. dem können wir doch locker erklären, dass wir in meinem Wohnzimmer auf Gummi...enten probegeritten sind...  

Das mit dem Testen hat Fischbox mir auch schon angeroht.. ich wiederhole mich: 
AUS! PFUI! SITZ! 

#h theichwerdnarrsichtor


----------



## MichaelB (14. November 2003)

Moin,

@thelangsamweichwerdender: wennste dann auch zur Gummientenfraktion gehörst und endlich wieder fängst - meinste ich darf mal probieren? Ich meine einfach nur mal so gaaanz unverbindlich, weil ich ja so überzeugt und strandverbunden bin...   und keine Kohle sowieso, viel zu kalt außerdem...  

Gruß
Michael, die Quietsche-Entchen läst er seinen Töchtern


----------



## theactor (14. November 2003)

HI,

@MB: aber natüüüürlich! Wathosenrevival! No Prob.
NAAAAIN! Aber natürlich NICHT! Denn ich kauf ja gar kein BB! 
(*aggiaggi*)


----------



## Fischbox (14. November 2003)

@MichaelB

selber langsamweichwerder  :m


----------



## MichaelB (14. November 2003)

Moin,

ich und weich werden.... pah, never #d   
70er Dorsche an der leichten kurzen Spinnrute, und dann womöglich noch mehrere davon... who give´s a f**k #u 

Aber zuminnigens ausprobieren könnte man es ja, natürlich gaaanz ohne irgendwelche Hintergedanken oder gar Absichten  

Gruß
Michael, dem die Ostsee aus Überzeugung viiiel zu kalt ist für Wasserspiele :g


----------



## Ace (14. November 2003)

Aja dann haben wir also bald zwei BB Kapitäne Mehr.
Eins kann ich euch versichern...kalt wird euch da drauf nicht...eher andersrumm


----------



## marschel (14. November 2003)

@michaelb

Höre ich da einen kleinen Ansturm von Angst beim Drillen von 20pfd. Dorschen aus ne schwimmenden Ente????? ERWISCHT..

Und komm jetzt nicht wieder mit den *ichfrierjadadraussendingern*
Das glaubt Dir hier eh keiner mehr.....


----------



## Dorsch1 (14. November 2003)

@ theactor



> dass wir in meinem Wohnzimmer auf Gummi...enten probegeritten sind...



*taaatüüütataaaaaaaaaaaaa* 

Auf wat Du so alles reitest....tzzzz....:m 

Bei den Nordischen gibt es ja echt nur noch Ferkel.:q 
Jungs...ihr seid die besten.:m


----------



## Reppi (15. November 2003)

Euch kriegen wir auch noch....... :q :q 
@thenichtweiswierumersichwindensoll
Hier nun mein BB-Dealer-Einsteiger-Angebot
Natürlich GAAANZ unverfänglich.........
Wenn deine Oma mal am weekend auf´n Stück Kuchen an die Küste will, schaust bei mir vorbei und dann kannst du meine "Ausrüstung" in der Woche mal gaanz in Ruhe testen... 
Wenn das jetzt nicht reicht; dann bist du für mich thesadomasogarnichtfischfangwoll und ich muß dich dem Mod melden,zwecks Überprüfung deiner Zulassung hier !!!:q :q 
Gruß Uwe


----------



## theactor (15. November 2003)

HI,

@Dorsch1: *mist* erwischt .. dabei war das eine ganz harmlos gemeinte Aussage (öhm...rotwerd)... :q 

@marschel: also ich hätte da in der Tat Respekt vor.. ("Sieh mal, ist das da hinten nicht die Mutation die mit krummer Rute dem Horizont entgegen gezogen wird?")
Und außerdem: wie versorgt man da den Fisch und allet...

@Reppi: PAH! Sagt mir einer der stundenlang 3 Meter vom Gewässer entfernt im Auto hockt und wartet, bis der riemige Bulle die Stellung vor seinem Auto räumt  
Meine Oma ist erst (if so) im Sommer wieder in Büsum. 
Du bist jetzt der dritte der mir einen Test anbietet.. 
Ihr seid echt 'ne Hardcorefront!
Aber ich bin sehr widerstandsfähig und halte durch.

Wann? 
 

thekannichmirimmomentsowiesonichtleistentor #h


----------



## Broesel (15. November 2003)

Haaa...dann bin ich ja doch nicht der einzige, der sich gegen so eine Gummiente streubt. Ich jedenfalls werde mir auch nicht so ein Gummiding überstülpen, auf die Ostsee strampeln und warten, bis da was kommt...nene..nicht mit mir... :q 

Ich liebe es, festen Boden unter den Füssen zu haben...auch wenn Watthosen mit Plateausohlen bislang immernoch nicht auf dem Markt aufgetaucht sind...<seufz> #h


----------



## theactor (16. November 2003)

Hi,

@Broesel: ein Landpartner #h  
(Leider sehen wir uns ja kaum .. )
Und zu hören gibts genug Horrorstories in letzter Zeit (u.a. UdoMundt, AndreasG...)

Jucken tuts trotzdem ein bisserl.
Werde einfach mal probe-untergehen  :q 

Greetz,
Sönke #h


----------



## Reppi (16. November 2003)

@Brösel
Hast Du bei Sönke zwischen den Zeilen gelesen:q :q 
Er wird mürbe  
@theactorvomstrand
Wann hast Du denn Zeit ??
Uwe


----------



## theactor (17. November 2003)

HI,

@Reppi: Leider immer zu Zeiten in den kein anderer Mensch kann: Mo-Mi ... :c 

Greetz,
thegarnichtwahr!garnichtweichwerd!tor  #h


----------

